# AIRE DD 16 Foot Raft for sale: $5950



## Chris Lynch (Jun 13, 2021)

This boat is always tarped when stored outside, receives a coating of 303 protectant every season and was rolled and stored indoors every winter. No holes or patches and has 2 years remaining on the 10 year warranty. This is a great watercraft for family cruises as well as multi-day trips and is set-up for fishing as well. 

The price does not include the trailer, but does include all of the following items: 

66in NRS 3-bay frame
Yeti Tundra 125 cooler with frame mount
REC dry box with frame mount
(2) 10 foot Cataract magnum oars plus a spare
Fly rod tubes
K-pump
Anchor
Repair kit
NRS bowline and rescue ropes *
 8 inch oar mounts with brass oarlocks, oar tethers and oar rights 

More pictures available.

Located in Bozeman, MT
Contact me at 406.579.8015 for more information.


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jun 13, 2021)

Boat sold.


----------

